# need hd tv tuner



## jacksdog (Oct 10, 2011)

I am thinking about cutting the cord from cable.
I need a HD tuner for my Panasonic Projector 3000
and a good Antenna that will reach 75 miles.
I am using a Yamaha 2065 Receiver as my Home
theater hub
Help


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you looking for a HDTV tuner for a PC? I run 2 HDHomerun dual tuners with my Intel i3 NUC using Windows 7 and Media Center. It is real easy to navigate and picture quality has been great (weather permitting). The picture blows away any cable I have ever had and DTV. My situation is right on the edge of being able to even get a picture as I am surrounded by mountains, but I still get all the channels I want with a rooftop antenna.

Have you went to www.tvfool.com ? If you go there you can see if it will be required to get a rooftop antenna or not.


----------



## jacksdog (Oct 10, 2011)

Not for PC, to replace my cable dvr.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

You might want to check out a Tivo then. You have to pay a subscription yearly I believe but you will still save over cable or sat.


----------



## jacksdog (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, I was just looking at them.


----------

